# June 189-applications waiting for CO



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I dont know how many of you lodged during this time so I just start a thread to know whats going on. I saw in other forum a person lodged 18 Jun and got CO assigned on 20th, unbelievable !

Some people say it just the matter of time when you lodged the application., but its clearly not, there is something else like ethnics or skills etc...

I lodged 3rd of June and no sign of CO yet.

Cheer


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Jonathan1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I dont know how many of you lodged during this time so I just start a thread to know whats going on. I saw in other forum a person lodged 18 Jun and got CO assigned on 20th, unbelievable !
> 
> ...


Dear Mate, dont think about discrimination regarding ethnics or skills etc. Wait for 4-5 weeks. In the meantime upload all of your documents.

Cheers


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Mate, dont think about discrimination regarding ethnics or skills etc. Wait for 4-5 weeks. In the meantime upload all of your documents.
> 
> Cheers


You got it wrong ! Nothing to do with discrimination here. Its the adjustment for the balance of different ethnic groups in the country in general. If you are from under-representative group then you should get granted faster. 

Its very clear in many other country but not that clear in Australia system. According the report by Diac, in 2012, 70% of more than 10k migrants are shared between UK, Indian and Chinese. The rest shared 30%. If they discriminate do you thing this number is possible ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Jonathan1980 said:


> You got it wrong ! Nothing to do with discrimination here. Its the adjustment for the balance of different ethnic groups in the country in general. If you are from under-representative group then you should get granted faster.
> 
> Its very clear in many other country but not that clear in Australia system. According the report by Diac, in 2012, 70% of more than 10k migrants are shared between UK, Indian and Chinese. The rest shared 30%. If they discriminate do you thing this number is possible ?


Think positively. Your given statistics could be explain in this way- for India and China have a vast population, as a result Skilled Migration people could be found more from these regions.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I have also applied on 29th may but got 190 sub class abcs still waiting nothing from co yet


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good thread. I believe it is all totally random. Nothing more or less in it than that. I'm June 13 and so far nothing. Hoping to get it by the end of July as long as meds for any of us are not referred.


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Devang said:


> I have also applied on 29th may but got 190 sub class abcs still waiting nothing from co yet


There is probably mounting applications before July 1st to avoid the new fee. Its gonna be longer waiting after July 1st. 

There are quite a few people applied in June already got CO thats why I guessed there is internal system of picking applications not just purely based on time. 

However on average, so far, 4 weeks is average waiting time. Finger cross


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah fibers crossed completely


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

Devang said:


> Yeah fibers crossed completely


I applied for visa on april 6th, uploaded all my docs, as well as pcc and medicals and still no CO has contacted me. I tried to call diac but the conection is not working since i am not in AU. Any sugestions what to do except wait?


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

aus82 said:


> I applied for visa on april 6th, uploaded all my docs, as well as pcc and medicals and still no CO has contacted me. I tried to call diac but the conection is not working since i am not in AU. Any sugestions what to do except wait?


And finally today CO contacted me, asked for Evidence of health, but we have done medicals 3 weeks ago. Should i contact the hospital to check weather they have sent the docs or else?


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

aus82 said:


> And finally today CO contacted me, asked for Evidence of health, but we have done medicals 3 weeks ago. Should i contact the hospital to check weather they have sent the docs or else?


This is bad, MOC is supposed to do their job. They just did not do it.


----------



## usman936 (May 17, 2013)

I also got invited in 17th June round. Waiting for the CO allocation.













EA applied: 29th Jan, +ve outcome: 13th June, EOI lodged: 13th June, Invited: 17th June, Applied: 18th June, CO:???


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

usman936 said:


> I also got invited in 17th June round. Waiting for the CO allocation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well come on board, whole pack of June is still in the meat factory and not many in restaurant yet. Any one else has update


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi All ,

Count me in ..Applied for offshore 189 visa on 17th June ,waiting for CO .

Any june applicants assigned CO ?

Thanks ,


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nope


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

June 9th and waiting for CO ... All documents uploaded and medicals completed.

/fingerscrossed


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

Do you think they get annoyed if you call to check if CO is allocated ?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Josephjt ,

I think better to contact them 8 weeks post your lodgement date.
Lets hope CO get assigned before that.

Thanks.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

All ,

Any updates ?Any CO allocations ?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Nope


Hi ,

Looks like u been allocated a CO ?
What number did u rang on ?
Could you update ?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Looks like u been allocated a CO ?
> What number did u rang on ?
> Could you update ?




1300 immigratium number,,,,


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks ,will contact the immigration


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Applied on 12th June (189).. Still waiting for CO 
I think its more than 8 weeks by now. I will give it another week before I ring DIAC

looking at this thread it seems DIAC is pretty occupied may be due to apply-before-1st-July rush.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

I havent posted in this thread yet and I am very much a June applicant with my status on my signature. Hoping we can see some Grant news in this Thread sometime Soon. 
I know Jonathan, the OP for this Thread has got his grant. 
Dunno about the others... So we'll wait together!


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

I red somewhere that most grants are Friday and Monday


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi ivetka233 ,

I guess you did not receive any email /acknowledgement on CO allocation ,right ?
DIAC informed you over call ,right ?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi ivetka233 ,
> 
> I guess you did not receive any email /acknowledgement on CO allocation ,right ?
> DIAC informed you over call ,right ?



No nothing,, is very weird,, going to call tomorrow again whats hapenning?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah ,i guess thy have just stopped informing applicants over CO allocation .Seems like they inform about CO allocation only if additional documents are needed.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Yeah ,i guess thy have just stopped informing applicants over CO allocation .Seems like they inform about CO allocation only if additional documents are needed.




Yes exactly,, thats what they told me,, when i rang. They said i am with team,, and i asked if sb look at my case they said yes,, but if i asked if i have co officer, he said he cant say that....


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

So lets hope we will be given a grant without a CO allocation  There are lot of such a cases around ..hope for the best .

btw what is your occupation code?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

so you are same case? have team and nt sure ab co?

i am accountant, pl put your signature so i can see your dates.

by the way, you recon if we didnt recieve email from co we have him?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

I assume that ,because there are cases where there was no communication from CO at all and they were granted the visa.

I am a developer programmer ,applied on 17 june ,i havent called diac yet so no idea on if any CO/Team has been assigned.

But "Organise Health Link .." on my visa application went away ,so I assume somebody is working on my case.


Btw sorry ,but how do i add signature ?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

click on right ide on your name,, and there than will be quick links,, click on it it has option add signature.

Have you got aknowl. from CO?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

No acknowledgement from CO ,just received the acknowledgement letter when i lodged the visa ,i think that everybody receives.

Will complete 8 weeks on 9 august ,will call diac then .


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

i got allocated to team on week 7,, maybe y should just ring tommorrow


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> No acknowledgement from CO ,just received the acknowledgement letter when i lodged the visa ,i think that everybody receives.
> 
> Will complete 8 weeks on 9 august ,will call diac then .


I also applied at the same time as you did , but no response yet for me as well.

But I will wait till 19th august as by 8 weeks they mean 2 months ( 60 days) .

Dragoman


----------



## maskisme (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum.

I've got my positive skills assessment and will be submitting an EOI by tomorrow. However, I've learnt that along with one's PR documents, one needs to submit payslips to prove paid employment. Unfortunately, I was paid in cash during my first two employments. However, I have payslips and bank statements for the last two years. Will that suffice?

Anyone who is aware of such issue?

Thanks for your help

Subclass 189 | MSA IEA: 07/13 | EOI: 02/08/13 | Rest is awaited....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Guys our all weeks application 1-8 of June submitted has been sent to teams,, half have even CO now,, and half nt sure if has or not- maybe yes already making decision on their case and will get grant very soon. These teams has been allocated between 24-27 July.

So you people are next row:9-18 June, i am sure some of you have already teams, or even CO gained this week or beg. next week, as per statistics there is no need to wait,, you can ring and come to know on the spot. They are very nice people on the phone.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Guys our all weeks application 1-8 of June submitted has been sent to teams,, half have even CO now,, and half nt sure if has or not- maybe yes already making decision on their case and will get grant very soon. These teams has been allocated between 24-27 July.
> 
> So you people are next row:9-18 June, i am sure some of you have already teams, or even CO gained this week or beg. next week, as per statistics there is no need to wait,, you can ring and come to know on the spot. They are very nice people on the phone.


I am really not in a hurry to get my PR , as in Sep there are elections then Festive Season .. There will be hardly any jobs in market .

So the best time as per me will be Jan on wards , what u people think ?

Dragoman


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Guys our all weeks application 1-8 of June submitted has been sent to teams,, half have even CO now,, and half nt sure if has or not- maybe yes already making decision on their case and will get grant very soon. These teams has been allocated between 24-27 July.
> 
> So you people are next row:9-18 June, i am sure some of you have already teams, or even CO gained this week or beg. next week, as per statistics there is no need to wait,, you can ring and come to know on the spot. They are very nice people on the phone.


Woww ..sounds great...fingers crossed..hope to see grants soon ..Btw ,i have my husband also added to the application and he is doing his medicals on 8th August ,so will wait till thn and call the DIAC..

But looks like the process has really become quick with the EOI/skill select in place.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi ivetka233 ,

Btw u got this information from DIAC?


Thanks ,


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi ,

Any further updates or grants?

Thanks


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Any further updates or grants?
> 
> Thanks




Have you got CO now? Did you rang?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Have you got CO now? Did you rang?


Not yet ..husband doing his medicals this friday ,so will call early next week .
Ppl have received grants in 2-3 months in last few months ..so hoping for the same .

Any updates with u ?Did CO contact u ?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nobody contacting me,, slowest team ever - TEAM 6


----------



## sksk (Aug 1, 2013)

I lodged application on 2nd august. After a long wait I came to know that CO has been allocated on 1st august. 
I have completed my PCC but for medicals I am waiting for CO to ask since it has validity of 12 months only. Keeping my fingers crossed.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

sksk said:


> I lodged application on 2nd august. After a long wait I came to know that CO has been allocated on 1st august.
> I have completed my PCC but for medicals I am waiting for CO to ask since it has validity of 12 months only. Keeping my fingers crossed.. :fingerscrossed:


Some confusion ..u lodged on 2nd auguts and CO on 1 st august ?How can u be allocated CO before lodging ?

Also please add ur signature in the timeline.


----------



## sksk (Aug 1, 2013)

Ooopss...!!! Sorry for typo...

I lodged on 2nd June.. 

I am unable to update my signatre now.. I am a newbie and have to post 5 posts to be able to update..


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

sksk said:


> Ooopss...!!! Sorry for typo...
> 
> I lodged on 2nd June..
> 
> I am unable to update my signatre now.. I am a newbie and have to post 5 posts to be able to update..


 Np ..yeah seems like all 1 st week june applicants have been assigned CO ?whats ur visa class and what occupation ?


----------



## sksk (Aug 1, 2013)

yeah.. looks like almost everybody got CO allocated but after that no communication..

yeah.. Mine is Subclass 189 , Software Engineer


----------



## andyv (Jul 1, 2013)

sksk said:


> yeah.. looks like almost everybody got CO allocated but after that no communication..
> 
> yeah.. Mine is Subclass 189 , Software Engineer


Going by the trend, I think we ll get CO allocated by August End or Sept 1st week max. :hand:


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

*Got my grant!!!*

Hi All,

I got my grant today. No CO contact and all my documents were front loaded. I will update my signature in a bit as I am now posting from my mobile.

For all those who are waiting... Hang in there... 

JJT


----------



## sksk (Aug 1, 2013)

josephjt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today. No CO contact and all my documents were front loaded. I will update my signature in a bit as I am now posting from my mobile.
> 
> ...


Hey.. And what about form 80?? Did u submit it?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

josephjt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today. No CO contact and all my documents were front loaded. I will update my signature in a bit as I am now posting from my mobile.
> 
> ...


:tea: Congratulations man. Good luck for your future.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

josephjt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today. No CO contact and all my documents were front loaded. I will update my signature in a bit as I am now posting from my mobile.
> 
> ...


congrats.


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

sksk said:


> Hey.. And what about form 80?? Did u submit it?


Yes, i submitted my form 80 as well.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

josephjt said:


> Yes, i submitted my form 80 as well.


Woww ..great ,congrats ,when did u submit the form 80?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Woww ..great ,congrats ,when did u submit the form 80?


Also on the evisa application ,where did u attach the same ?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Nobody contacting me,, slowest team ever - TEAM 6


Hi iveteka233 ,

Have u already uploaded the form 80 ?If yes ,where have u attached on the visa application ?


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

Shreya10 said:


> Woww ..great ,congrats ,when did u submit the form 80?


I had submitted form 80 the last week of July.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

josephjt said:


> I had submitted form 80 the last week of July.


OK ,but did u email it to the CO or u attach to your evisa application.If to evisa under which section ,did u ?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> OK ,but did u email it to the CO or u attach to your evisa application.If to evisa under which section ,did u ?


it should be in the in the Evidence type: Character, Evidence of field.
Document Type should be Form 80 Personal Particulars for character Assessment
and description should be Form 80
select the file name.


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

Medical links of both mine and wife are disabled Since two weeks back.Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

Updated my signature


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

josephjt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today. No CO contact and all my documents were front loaded. I will update my signature in a bit as I am now posting from my mobile.
> 
> ...


congratzzzzz joseph  All the best for your journey ahead


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

josephjt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today. No CO contact and all my documents were front loaded. I will update my signature in a bit as I am now posting from my mobile.
> 
> ...


Congrats... Seeing many grants coming.

All the best for all future endeavours


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi iveteka233 ,
> 
> Have u already uploaded the form 80 ?If yes ,where have u attached on the visa application ?




No my agent said everything else is not needed only this pending,,assume form 80 is not need to do everyone, will see hope not faking.



Josphj congratulation to your grant


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> No my agent said everything else is not needed only this pending,,assume form 80 is not need to do everyone, will see hope not faking.
> 
> 
> 
> Josphj congratulation to your grant


hey looks like u were contact by CO for additional docs..great ..june 1 week applicants receiving grants ..u too will be soon on the receiving end.:smile:


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

I think there is a selection of priority based on location during visa application .
I have now seen 2 grants for the first week of June , both from USA. Also , as already known , onshore applicants are given quicker grants due to higher priority than others within 189. Again I have seen a couple or more grants for 189 onshore applicants. 
I think only after all this comes offshore applicants of high risk countries . And moreover it could depend on the CO's way of processing .
All in all, this is really stressful times not knowing what's happening with visa application


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

ranjith47 said:


> I think there is a selection of priority based on location during visa application .
> I have now seen 2 grants for the first week of June , both from USA. Also , as already known , onshore applicants are given quicker grants due to higher priority than others within 189. Again I have seen a couple or more grants for 189 onshore applicants.
> I think only after all this comes offshore applicants of high risk countries . And moreover it could depend on the CO's way of processing .
> All in all, this is really stressful times not knowing what's happening with visa application


Hi ,
Not sure abt this ..are both the grant receiving applicants from USA originally .I see indians resding in USA also receiving grants.sO I assume no discrimination is done.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

No as I said its not discrimination , its some system of theirs to work on onshore and low risk applicants first and work on the rest after them.... One of our onshore friend , ivetka just got granted 5 mins ago... And her and I had applied the same week , same points , same occupation and I infact lodged 1 week earlier than her but I am offshore and she is onshore . How do you explain that,?
I know that my medicals have been cleared and all docs submitted so no CO contact yet but things are much smoother for onshore applicants.... This is not a discrimination rather this is probably how diac is priorotising right now ..


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> No my agent said everything else is not needed only this pending,,assume form 80 is not need to do everyone, will see hope not faking.
> 
> 
> 
> Josphj congratulation to your grant



Hey iveteka233 ,

Congrats on your grant .Did they ask u form 80 or not?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

ranjith47 said:


> No as I said its not discrimination , its some system of theirs to work on onshore and low risk applicants first and work on the rest after them.... One of our onshore friend , ivetka just got granted 5 mins ago... And her and I had applied the same week , same points , same occupation and I infact lodged 1 week earlier than her but I am offshore and she is onshore . How do you explain that,?
> I know that my medicals have been cleared and all docs submitted so no CO contact yet but things are much smoother for onshore applicants.... This is not a discrimination rather this is probably how diac is priorotising right now ..


I understand ,did u call diac ?Is a CO assigned to you ?Submitted form 80 ?
All we can do is wait


----------



## shaikjalal (May 6, 2013)

I guess all June applicants have CO ... its time for July.. 
eagerly waiting..


----------



## Pharmaton (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi

Is it essential to submit a Form 80 as I can't see it on the document checklist? PCCs have already been uploaded. Is a Form 80 not just the same information as submitted in the EOI and the application itself?

Thanks.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> I understand ,did u call diac ?Is a CO assigned to you ?Submitted form 80 ?
> All we can do is wait


I dint call diac because I thought I'd wait for a other week or two but. Ow dince June applicants are getting grants, I may have to call them tomorrow to find out my stats.
All docs including form 80 submitted. I have given them overwhelming proof with a variety of documents for my character , education and identity. All has been sent hoping the documents will help them grant my visa without any problems but hopefully it does not counter effect my intentions.
And yea , to sum it all up-- All we can do is wait. !


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

ranjith47 said:


> I dint call diac because I thought I'd wait for a other week or two but. Ow dince June applicants are getting grants, I may have to call them tomorrow to find out my stats.
> All docs including form 80 submitted. I have given them overwhelming proof with a variety of documents for my character , education and identity. All has been sent hoping the documents will help them grant my visa without any problems but hopefully it does not counter effect my intentions.
> And yea , to sum it all up-- All we can do is wait. !


Looks like you have been assigned a CO ,great congrats !!
So did u call diac or you were been contacted by CO ?


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

Havent uploaded PCC and meds as yet. Have lodged the app on 25th June and still awaiting CO. I guess many of June applicants are getting allocated, so am hopeful things would move in another week or so. 

-TDS


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Looks like you have been assigned a CO ,great congrats !!
> So did u call diac or you were been contacted by CO ?


I had to call them . Couldn't resist anymore!! Now there's some kinda relief ..


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Guys as i red your questions i didnt applied form 80 and never submitted, never asked for. Maybe i was faster as my Skill Assesment has been done in 2010,,,so not sure if thats the reason. By the way my country and my partner country is high risk country. I still say the calling to DIAC makes change if nothing of this is the reason. 

I ring DIAC about me nearly 8 times in week 7,8 9 mean hope this was push to somewhere,, not really sure...unles sb up there loves me so much and gave me freedom finally. Thank you!


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe ivetka since you were an ex student and you use have previously given form 80 they might not need it again .
Also I think onshore applicants might not be asked for form 80 as they already have you in the country .
Anyway don't bother , forget immigration and enjoy your life now


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys ,

Any new grants /updates???


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Shreya10 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Any new grants /updates???


I received an email from Team 13 a couple of days ago. But still no CO is assigned to my case. 
Team 13 asked me for form 80+1221 for me and wife. 
.................

Please note that Team 13 is responsible only for obtaining the information requested below. *Your application has not been allocated to Team 13 for assessment *and as such Team 13 will not respond to status update requests. When your application is allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application.

Please only forward the information requested below to Team 13


..................


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> I received an email from Team 13 a couple of days ago. But still no CO is assigned to my case.
> Team 13 asked me for form 80+1221 for me and wife.
> .................
> 
> ...


Hi ,when and which visa did u apply for ?


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi ,when and which visa did u apply for ?


189
12June2013


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> 189
> 12June2013


ok ..good sign though as there is some movement


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> ok ..good sign though as there is some movement


Hi Guys ,

Any offshore(india)applicants received grants ?Any updates


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

by the way, how do you know if a CO is assigned to you ? apart from CO assignment email ?

Does it reflect somewhere on eVisa page ?


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

waseem_expat said:


> by the way, how do you know if a CO is assigned to you ? apart from CO assignment email ?
> 
> Does it reflect somewhere on eVisa page ?


There is no way dude . Just wait for mails


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

I received the CO assignment email today. 

Anna MORE
GSM Case Officer - Team 34
Team 34
GSM Brisbane


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> I received the CO assignment email today.
> 
> Anna MORE
> GSM Case Officer - Team 34
> ...


Congrats...are ur medicals done ?wats the status ?


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Shreya10 said:


> Congrats...are ur medicals done ?wats the status ?


She asked me to provide proof of my overseas employment whole 8 years of it  salary slips, bank statement etc

The problem is I dont have any Salary Slips + Bank Statements for my first two companies (0.5 + 1 = 1.5 years in total) and both companies have shutdown their businesses long ago.

Dont know how to prove the employment.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> She asked me to provide proof of my overseas employment whole 8 years of it  salary slips, bank statement etc
> 
> The problem is I dont have any Salary Slips + Bank Statements for my first two companies (0.5 + 1 = 1.5 years in total) and both companies have shutdown their businesses long ago.
> 
> Dont know how to prove the employment.


Oops ..but have u claimed point for all 8 years ...i guess bank statements will also prove the employment.In addition any tax documents u would have ?

On the other hand have ur medicals been done/cleared ?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

any other june applicants got CO ?please update guys


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

I got one today .. Team Assigned : Adelaide Team 2 CO Initials : PB 

So many things to do ..

Medical
Indian PCC
Form 80 etc ...

Dragoman


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> She asked me to provide proof of my overseas employment whole 8 years of it  salary slips, bank statement etc
> 
> The problem is I dont have any Salary Slips + Bank Statements for my first two companies (0.5 + 1 = 1.5 years in total) and both companies have shutdown their businesses long ago.
> 
> Dont know how to prove the employment.


Hi Waseem,
How about your job contract..etc
by the way, when you got the ACS assessment done? And if with new ACS format with deeming date? But you claimed full work experiences?
Thanks!
All the best


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Waseem,
> How about your job contract..etc
> by the way, when you got the ACS assessment done? And if with new ACS format with deeming date? But you claimed full work experiences?
> Thanks!
> All the best


Oh, i think i find the answer by myself.


> I applied for ACS on 7th Feb and today (9 April) received the confirmation letter from ACS .. They endorsed my all 8.2 years of experience under 261313, Software Engineer.


All the best


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Shreya10 said:


> On the other hand have ur medicals been done/cleared ?


nope I did not do any medicals.. I have no intention of doing it before CO asks me


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Oh, i think i find the answer by myself.
> 
> 
> All the best


oh.. ACS date is missing from my signature.. updating.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

waseem_expat said:


> oh.. ACS date is missing from my signature.. updating.


If 12 June 2013 applicant's CO contacted on 28th Aug, then God only knows when the July applicant's number will come


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

dragoman said:


> I got one today .. Team Assigned : Adelaide Team 2 CO Initials : PB
> 
> So many things to do ..
> 
> ...


Hi,
I also applied for 263111 and same date of application as you. just wanna discuss something???
You can email me on


----------



## usman936 (May 17, 2013)

Hi,

I have received first email from my CO on 29th Aug. That is Team 2 Adelaide and CO initials are LE.

She said that she do not need any document form my side at the moment. She is sending my case for the external checks and time line is not definite. These checks can take several months.

I have applied for GSM 189 on 18th June 2013.

Thanks,
SU


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

dragoman said:


> I got one today .. Team Assigned : Adelaide Team 2 CO Initials : PB
> 
> So many things to do ..
> 
> ...


Hi Dragoman,

Did you get any email from DIAC on CO assigment or you called to DIAC to know the CO detail.
I wanted to know as I have also applied for 189 on 17 June 2013 but did not get any update till now.
Thanks,
Abhay


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

she doesn't need any extra documents from you .. cool 
did you up front uploaded everything ? Form 80, payslips, bank statements etc ?



usman936 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received first email from my CO on 29th Aug. That is Team 2 Adelaide and CO initials are LE.
> 
> ...


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you almighty Jesus for making my dream come true.

Yabadabadoooooooo!!!!!!!

Guys , got my visa at 2:51 pm Adelaide time today..... you all are a loving passionate community where I learned alot. May almighty God bless you with your Aussie dream


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abhaytomar said:


> Hi Dragoman,
> 
> Did you get any email from DIAC on CO assigment or you called to DIAC to know the CO detail.
> I wanted to know as I have also applied for 189 on 17 June 2013 but did not get any update till now.
> ...


I got an Email from CO directly ( Team 2 Adelaide CO : PB ) . He asked for the pending stuff.

Got my PCC today from RPO ITO ( Delhi) , but bad news is Wife's PCC is not traceable by them . So they have initiated a new Poilce check . This will take around a month now ! 

Would need to udpate CO that I wont be able to provide the same in by 25th September as he wanted . Any Suggestion what shall I write to CO ? 

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> I also applied for 263111 and same date of application as you. just wanna discuss something???
> You can email me on


Send me a private mesasge .. I will help you out .

Dragoman


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> she doesn't need any extra documents from you .. cool
> did you up front uploaded everything ? Form 80, payslips, bank statements etc ?


Hi waseem_expat ,did u send ur CO all docs?Any reply frm CO ?


----------



## usman936 (May 17, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi waseem_expat ,did u send ur CO all docs?Any reply frm CO ?


Yes Waseem. I have pre loaded all the documents including Form 80, bank statements, tax return papers, work visa pages of overseas emloyments etc. 

Regards
Usman


----------



## ikm (Jun 4, 2013)

Dear All,

After receiving the EOI, I was asked to pay the DIAC fee - 3060 AUD, which I paid mid July. I have completed my PCC & medicals too. Its been more than 10 weeks (2.5 months) & my case officer has not been assigned yet. 

Any help in this regard will be helpful.

Note: I have uploaded all of my docs in the portal as required.

Thanks
IKM


----------



## Moamen (Sep 1, 2013)

usman936 said:


> Yes Waseem. I have pre loaded all the documents including Form 80, bank statements, tax return papers, work visa pages of overseas emloyments etc.
> 
> Regards
> Usman


Usman, I see. R in UAE as me, can u pls advise what kind of docs u submitted to prove work exp. ??


----------



## usman936 (May 17, 2013)

Moamen said:


> Usman, I see. R in UAE as me, can u pls advise what kind of docs u submitted to prove work exp. ??


Hi,

I have uploaded following documents;

1. Work Reference letter stating my position, job length, duties etc
2. Since my company dont provide salary slips, therefore I have uploaded my bank statement one of each quarter as a proof of salary transfer.

Regards,
Usman


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi waseem_expat ,did u send ur CO all docs?Any reply frm CO ?


I havn't sent docs to CO yet. will do so in a week or so


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

usman,

what specifically are Tax return papers? and did you get those from FBR ?whats the procedure

All I have is NTN certificate 




usman936 said:


> Yes Waseem. I have pre loaded all the documents including Form 80, bank statements, tax return papers, work visa pages of overseas emloyments etc.
> 
> Regards
> Usman


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

usman936 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded following documents;
> 
> ...


What if I don't have salary slips for my initial work experience and as it is very long time so may be can't arrange bank statement as well.
Do they ask for salary slips of recent expereince or for whole expereince period as shown in VISA application.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

ikm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After receiving the EOI, I was asked to pay the DIAC fee - 3060 AUD, which I paid mid July. I have completed my PCC & medicals too. Its been more than 10 weeks (2.5 months) & my case officer has not been assigned yet.
> 
> ...


Hi IKM,

Update your signature for others to have better understanding about your details and then comments.


----------



## usman936 (May 17, 2013)

abhaytomar said:


> What if I don't have salary slips for my initial work experience and as it is very long time so may be can't arrange bank statement as well.
> Do they ask for salary slips of recent expereince or for whole expereince period as shown in VISA application.
> Thanks in advance...



Hello Abhaytomar,

What i understand with other colleagues experience DIAC need proof for the complete claimed experience period. But of course requirement of the specific proof vary case to case. I f you do not have pay slips / bank statement you can upload any other document i.e. contract letter, confirmation letter, bonus award letter etc just to furnish additional proofs.

Regards,
Usman


----------



## usman936 (May 17, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> usman,
> 
> what specifically are Tax return papers? and did you get those from FBR ?whats the procedure
> 
> All I have is NTN certificate


Dear Waseem,

Tax return is a single page document stamped and signed by excise and taxation officer stating paid tax value on the taxable income for specific time period. This document is given to me by my employer who received it from Tax department internally.

In my second employment case i tried to arrange tax return paper from FBR but in vain. Then I contacted my employer who prepared a certificate stating my Taxable income along with the tax value and duration, signed and stamped by accounts manger.

In your case you can also check if you can get similar letter form your employer because it is near to impossible to get such document from FBR. 

Regards,
Usman


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

hey guys

i have been finally contacted by my CO after a long wait of more than 11 weeks...i have been asked to submit medicals and PCC....all those waiting for CO allocation... hang in there....its slow but its happening...


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

hey guys

got my grant today.....hoping that everyone waiting, get their grants/COs soon.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> I also applied for 263111 and same date of application as you. just wanna discuss something???
> You can email me on


Hi 

how are you doing....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys ,anyone who applied in june still waiting fro the GRANT ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Guys ,anyone who applied in june still waiting fro the GRANT ?


Did you got any Email from CO asking for doc?
Are you yet to submit any doc?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Did you got any Email from CO asking for doc?
> Are you yet to submit any doc?


I have already submitted docs to my CO ,she replied me 2 weeks back she has everything and is assessing my application .


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> I have already submitted docs to my CO ,she replied me 2 weeks back she has everything and is assessing my application .


then...just wait for your grant on Monday....

Good Luck..

Akshay


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> then...just wait for your grant on Monday....
> 
> Good Luck..
> 
> Akshay


Thank you so much ..its been a long wait so I hope Monday is my day


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Thank you so much ..its been a long wait so I hope Monday is my day


Have u undergone for PCC for more than one country?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Have u undergone for PCC for more than one country?


For me its only India but my husband has for both India and Australia.
why does it makes an difference?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> For me its only India but my husband has for both India and Australia.
> why does it makes an difference?


What i found from searching plenty of website and thread, is many times, if applicant is stayed in more than one country, there "might" be some delay in application..but in your case, India and Australia are countries..so..that won't be a problem...

Tomorrow...is party...

Good Luck

Akshay


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> What i found from searching plenty of website and thread, is many times, if applicant is stayed in more than one country, there "might" be some delay in application..but in your case, India and Australia are countries..so..that won't be a problem...
> 
> Tomorrow...is party...
> 
> ...


Thanks ...I am hoping the same


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Thanks ...I am hoping the same


all the best shreya10


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> all the best shreya10


Thanks ,,today was not the day though ..
But I am pretty sure its close


----------



## pandyalakulish (Apr 12, 2013)

I need guidance who have past ACS assessment. I got ACS assessment 6 month earlier with total 8 years of experience. So my question is that whether I can get 15 points if I submit EOI now.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

pandyalakulish said:


> I need guidance who have past ACS assessment. I got ACS assessment 6 month earlier with total 8 years of experience. So my question is that whether I can get 15 points if I submit EOI now.


Assessment is valid for 24 months. If 8 years are part of skilled employment then you are eligible for 15 points.

Amit


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Thanks ,,today was not the day though ..
> But I am pretty sure its close


It's too late to say this that now they will be closed at 12:00 pm IST as daylight saving time applied on last week...previously it was 01:00 pm

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## pandyalakulish (Apr 12, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Assessment is valid for 24 months. If 8 years are part of skilled employment then you are eligible for 15 points.
> 
> Amit


Hi Amitk,

But I have earlier assessment where rules for deduction of 2 years of after graduation was not applicable. Do you face similar situation?


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

pandyalakulish said:


> I need guidance who have past ACS assessment. I got ACS assessment 6 month earlier with total 8 years of experience. So my question is that whether I can get 15 points if I submit EOI now.


Hi,

If the ACS report is in old format then DIAC will deduct the required experience based on degree you submitted to ACS and DIAC. The years may be deducted 2 years, 4+ years based on if your bachelor's degree is Major in computing or Minor or Non ICT.

Thanks,


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the ACS report is in old format then DIAC will deduct the required experience based on degree you submitted to ACS and DIAC. The years may be deducted 2 years, 4+ years based on if your bachelor's degree is Major in computing or Minor or Non ICT.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Abhay ,
I see u have been granted visa on Monday .Congrats ..My timeline is similar to yours,hoping to hear soon.
With which team were u and CO initials ?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> It's too late to say this that now they will be closed at 12:00 pm IST as daylight saving time applied on last week...previously it was 01:00 pm
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD


Akshay ,

How about you ?any update ?
My CO mailed me on 30 sept saying no additional docs are needed from my end and the file is under assessment.Team 8 CO initial V.

No update since thn .


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the ACS report is in old format then DIAC will deduct the required experience based on degree you submitted to ACS and DIAC. The years may be deducted 2 years, 4+ years based on if your bachelor's degree is Major in computing or Minor or Non ICT.
> 
> Thanks,


Hey Congrats Abhay .... This is great news .

Me still waiting .. and dont know for how long ...


Dragoman


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Hey Congrats Abhay .... This is great news .
> 
> Me still waiting .. and dont know for how long ...
> 
> ...


Hey dragoman ,

You with which CO/Team ?Me too waiting ..I am with Team 8 CO Initial V


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hey dragoman ,
> 
> You with which CO/Team ?Me too waiting ..I am with Team 8 CO Initial V


I am with Team 2 Adelaide . CO initials PB .

Mine is an unnecessary wait frankly , due to some system issue in HAP Id's for me & my family .

Medical tests were done in parts , and are now referred I believe to MOC .

Lets hope things gets sorted now at earliest .

Dragoman


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

dragoman said:


> I am with Team 2 Adelaide . CO initials PB .
> 
> Mine is an unnecessary wait frankly , due to some system issue in HAP Id's for me & my family .
> 
> ...


oh ..same here ..everything is submitted a month back and no updates..
Hoping to hear something in couple of weeks atleast


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Hey Congrats Abhay .... This is great news .
> 
> Me still waiting .. and dont know for how long ...
> 
> ...


Thanks man,
Wt abt you? Have you submitted PCC for your partner? I think after submission you will get your grant in a week time.

All the best...


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abhaytomar said:


> Thanks man,
> Wt abt you? Have you submitted PCC for your partner? I think after submission you will get your grant in a week time.
> 
> All the best...


The HAP ID's had some system issue & the medicals were done in parts .. and now have been referred as per my CO .

So dont know how looong the wait will be 

Dragoman


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

All ,any update/grants for june applicants ?


----------



## Deepalohiankhas (Jul 21, 2013)

hi jus wonderning how can i get hap id for my baby ? my medical and my wife medical done.we r on 189 subclass briging visa . passport birth certificate sent to case officer. asked him for baby hap id for baby medical no reply yet from last 6 days??
please answer 
thanks a lot deep


----------

